# NEW from PARAGRAFIX: TOS Galactica Photoetch



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I've just finished up the design of photoetch for the upcoming TOS Galactica kit. It's mostly small surface grillwork that's too small to be done in plastic. In addition, though, the set includes landing bays and grids for the engines.

It will be shipping on/about March 31 and costs $27.95.

More info & preordering.


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

Nicely done, shippy!!!


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

Looks great Paul.

Newbie question: How does the 3 dimensionality of parts 5 & 7 (among others) work with your set?

Thanks!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

They don't duplicate the dome-ness of those parts, but given the size this will not be a problm.


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

Paulbo said:


> They don't duplicate the dome-ness of those parts, but given the size this will not be a problm.


That's what I was thinking after I posted. Looking at the size of the part, it is pretty darn tiny.

Thanks Paul!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I approved the test sheet today and everything's looking to be right on schedule. The image at the top of the page updated automatically. Here's a shot looking in the landing bay ...


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Just tell me where to send the money, Brother Paul!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

You already know Jeff :thumbsup:

I just uploaded the instructions: http://www.paragrafix.biz/instructions/PGX183.pdf , plus there are a bunch of new detail pictures on the product page listed above.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

Love those engine grids shown on your site photo. Very nice, Paul.


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Looking at the instructions my initial doubts about the bridge parts are gone... your idea to use the kit bridge as a base for them is clever, and I'm sure it will look MUCH better that way.:thumbsup:


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

Thank you for all the extra pictures and instructions. It is nice to see where everything goes and how it fits together, so to speak.


----------



## Al Loew (Jul 3, 2008)

The landing bay inserts look awesome! Excellent work as always, Paul.


----------

